# Filed course question



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

I have an opportunity to build a 28 target field course on 40 acres in the desert. (river wash, minimal terrain variation, but good character)

What elements do you like in a field range? Any good ideas that you would like to share?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I like a challenging course and for that it means:
Side hills
Up hills
Down hills
Uneven footing


What I don't like on a course is trees, limbs, etc. between shooting stakes and target. Of course that probably won't be must of an issue for you.


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

up hills and down hills might prove challenging. There are some dry washes, but there arent going to be any major cuts on this one.
What would you do for target backstops? Carpet bales?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Definitely carpet. That's what we have at DCWC.


----------



## DSR_SA (Sep 16, 2012)

I like a course with a variety of shots Up, Down, Into a darker area or from a dark area. It makes for a challenging day of shooting. Many will complain but I think it sets the men apart from the boys.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Mark it with the WA Field distances as well.

Even a gradual side hill can really mess with you.

-Grant


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

While making it a challenging course, keep in mind the need for safety. Safety zones (distances and angles) around the targets as well as the shooting lanes are paramount to building a viable Field Course. NFAA as well as other organizations have put together some instructive references that may be helpful.

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Archery-Range-Guidelines_0.pdf

http://lda.ucdavis.edu/people/2008/DCaprari.pdf


----------



## Jfk742 (Oct 13, 2013)

Definitely difficult lighting, and having to make across and up and across and down. Our 60 yarder goes over the top of a little hill so you can just see bottom of the four ring, not a difficult shot but adds a little bit different look.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Personally, I would avoid abnormal shots, ie. bad footing, shots over hills (no backstops for accidental releases, etc), and in particular, try to avoid shots with a negative impact from morning and evening sun, if possible. Really consider this for the practice range. The worst comments you will ever hear result from shots that are either unsafe or very difficult, such as very poor footing or between narrow trees, etc. Sun impact can ruin a shoot, especially in the terrain you describe. Consider the little folks - some shots that look straight forward aren't always that way for a 6-7 year old because of terrain or vegetation interruptions.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

rsw said:


> Personally, I would avoid abnormal shots, ie. bad footing, shots over hills (no backstops for accidental releases, etc), and in particular, try to avoid shots with a negative impact from morning and evening sun, if possible. Really consider this for the practice range. The worst comments you will ever hear result from shots that are either unsafe or very difficult, such as very poor footing or between narrow trees, etc. Sun impact can ruin a shoot, especially in the terrain you describe. Consider the little folks - some shots that look straight forward aren't always that way for a 6-7 year old because of terrain or vegetation interruptions.


Roger,
I'm with you. Field archery is difficult all by itself, without the need to trick up the ranges. You'll find yourself having to deal with the backups that these targets cause during tournaments. Use Mechanicsburg, PA as your model. Just ask anyone who's shot the Mids or the Nationals there if they liked the ranges and you'll get a thumbs up everytime. Try to get your range to be able to shoot a 28 target round in a tournament in 4 - 4.5 hours and you'll attract more archers than a tricked up range will.
Joe B.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

zenarch said:


> Roger,
> I'm with you. Field archery is difficult all by itself, without the need to trick up the ranges. You'll find yourself having to deal with the backups that these targets cause during tournaments. Use Mechanicsburg, PA as your model. Just ask anyone who's shot the Mids or the Nationals there if they liked the ranges and you'll get a thumbs up everytime. Try to get your range to be able to shoot a 28 target round in a tournament in 4 - 4.5 hours and you'll attract more archers than a tricked up range will.
> Joe B.



I agree with joey also think about the age of the shooters. I checked with the pre registration of this years out door nationals. So far there are approx 115 registered, & approx 74 are shooting in one of the senior divisions. Pitiful that there are not enough of the younger ones coming out


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

brtesite said:


> I agree with joey also think about the age of the shooters. I checked with the pre registration of this years out door nationals. So far there are approx 115 registered, & approx 74 are shooting in one of the senior divisions. Pitiful that there are not enough of the younger ones coming out



Far too many rules and classes make it nearly impossible for a beginning archer to understand the game. We just built a NFAA certified 14 target course, but many of our members have not and likely will not shoot it. Couple that with a "holier than thou" attitude among many experienced field archer, and new archer recruitment is near impossible....We had plans to add another 14 targets this summer and next, but now we aren't so sure....


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

DenCMSC said:


> Far too many rules and classes make it nearly impossible for a beginning archer to understand the game. We just built a NFAA certified 14 target course, but many of our members have not and likely will not shoot it. Couple that with a "holier than thou" attitude among many experienced field archer, and new archer recruitment is near impossible....We had plans to add another 14 targets this summer and next, but now we aren't so sure....


Den,
Watch for my next Senior Corner article in the U.S. Archer Magazine. If we don't make some attempt, such as described in the article, field archery will die. Anyone who is active in a field archery club should read the piece and bring it to their club members attention.
Joe B


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

zenarch said:


> Den,
> Watch for my next Senior Corner article in the U.S. Archer Magazine. If we don't make some attempt, such as described in the article, field archery will die. Anyone who is active in a field archery club should read the piece and bring it to their club members attention.
> Joe B



Will do, Joe. I would hate to see it slip away. I was a late-comer to the whole Field thing, but truly enjoy it and my son has really taken to it.


----------

